# Good setup for a Beardie?



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been looking around on site's for good starter setup's for beardies and on Ebay i have found this:

COMPLETE BEARDED DRAGON / LIZARD SETUP KIT 4' VIV+MORE! on eBay (end time 12-Sep-10 02:04:48 BST)

Does this look like a good buy?


----------



## suicidal (Aug 8, 2010)

i hope so as ive just bought one this afternoon! tell you one thing , their communication is spot on and cant fault the amount of help ive had so far. tomorrow will tell i guess when it all arrives!!


----------



## Gary3946 (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks spot on to me, i would just use kitchen roll tho as my bearded dragons tended to try eat the wood chips


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

suicidal said:


> i hope so as ive just bought one this afternoon! tell you one thing , their communication is spot on and cant fault the amount of help ive had so far. tomorrow will tell i guess when it all arrives!!


When you get it could you tell me what it is like please?


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Looks pretty good to me. Only thing I would suggest is not using any of the substrate they offer. You're better off using kitchen paper, textured ceramic tiles, newspaper or lino.


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary3946 said:


> Looks spot on to me, i would just use kitchen roll tho as my bearded dragons tended to try eat the wood chips


I was going to use paper towels or newspaper for a bit anyways because the beardies that i am getting are only a few months old, when they are older i will move them to either sand or chipped bark


----------



## suicidal (Aug 8, 2010)

went for the sand straight off. will post you some pics on here as soon as it comes.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

just like a good deal.. Also i'd rather tear my eyes out with a spatula than buy from somebody called 'GR8'


----------



## cjaye (Jul 3, 2010)

Meko said:


> just like a good deal.. Also i'd rather tear my eyes out with a spatula than buy from somebody called 'GR8'


 

:lol2:


----------



## suicidal (Aug 8, 2010)

oh well , thats set my mine at ease straight away............!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

somebody on here has bought one, or from them.. i'll see if i can find the thread.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there you go

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/542463-my-new-stack.html


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Meko said:


> there you go
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/542463-my-new-stack.html


Cheers :notworthy:


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

nice to see there selling stats with "FULL" set ups now lol

looks sweet dude, go for it :2thumb:


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Will order it as soon as possible as i get access to my trust fund in just a few days when i turn 18


----------



## suicidal (Aug 8, 2010)

all arrived before 9.30 this morning,only paid for at 2pm yesterday. top notch , all really good kit by the looks of it. absolutely delighted so far,will get it set up and then post pictures.
still cant fault the service one bit.....


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

suicidal said:


> all arrived before 9.30 this morning,only paid for at 2pm yesterday. top notch , all really good kit by the looks of it. absolutely delighted so far,will get it set up and then post pictures.
> still cant fault the service one bit.....


How heavy is all the kit? And does it arrive in a massive box or is there lots of little boxes for all the seperate parts?


----------



## suicidal (Aug 8, 2010)

came in three boxs and weighs a bloody ton! its a viv exotic vivarium and its got a nice solid back with vents...looks like a peice of furniture rather than a peice of shite like some i've looked at. going together well , finish it tomorrow with the lights etc.took about an hour to assemble and silicon up


----------



## albi (Aug 27, 2010)

i have a viexotic for my beardie its solid and took minutes to put together its great


----------



## Nikola (Aug 23, 2010)

*tricks with websites*

just be carefull what websites you buy it from because sometimes they dont have everything like it dont come with a tank or something the best place is buy one at pets at home because it comes with a tank at the same price oh and dont buy a breaded dragon from some pets a home because sometimes the breaded dragons are not looked after that good i got this from a pro because the pets at home pros just read a book when some people went to collage so trust me. :2thumb:


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

At the pets at home in cambridge the beardoes look pretty well looked after but im still not 100% sure on where to get it from yet. At pets at home they are £40 but at a reptile shop in herdwich they are £65


----------



## Nikola (Aug 23, 2010)

*Good set up*

I was going to get mine from Pets at home but the lady was very unhelpful so i googled dragons for sale in my area and i found someone and i got my cute little dragon yesterday for £30.


----------



## DRAGONS LAIR (May 13, 2009)

*baby beardies on sand*



suicidal said:


> went for the sand straight off. will post you some pics on here as soon as it comes.


my advise would be never put a baby beardie on sand as he eats he will pick up grains of sand, and these can cause impaction in his stomach and he may die . paper towel,newspaper or lino tiles are all good , they are best off without sand until at least 4 to 6 months.
steve
: victory: p.s. thats just my advise so might disagree : victory:


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

DRAGONS LAIR said:


> my advise would be never put a baby beardie on sand as he eats he will pick up grains of sand, and these can cause impaction in his stomach and he may die . paper towel,newspaper or lino tiles are all good , they are best off without sand until at least 4 to 6 months.
> steve
> : victory: p.s. thats just my advise so might disagree : victory:


i 2nd this, its better to be safe than sorry. i started of my babys on oyster shell but they were taking alot in while eating so now there on tiles, and its alot easyer on the cleaning to :2thumb:

hope this helps : victory:


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

DRAGONS LAIR said:


> my advise would be never put a baby beardie on sand as he eats he will pick up grains of sand, and these can cause impaction in his stomach and he may die . paper towel,newspaper or lino tiles are all good , they are best off without sand until at least 4 to 6 months.
> steve
> : victory: p.s. thats just my advise so might disagree : victory:


I was gonna get it with the sand but actually keep them on paper towels or newspaper until they were older and then put the sand in at a much later date


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

suicidal said:


> all arrived before 9.30 this morning,only paid for at 2pm yesterday. top notch , all really good kit by the looks of it. absolutely delighted so far,will get it set up and then post pictures.
> still cant fault the service one bit.....


Any news on the photo's yet?


----------

